# Tristar Diana 3" Auto



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

I haven't posted in ages but hope to get up your way to shoot some snows. I just purchased a new 12ga and it's a sweet auto. I fed it a mixed bag of 2 3/4 and 3in today and it never missed a beat. It has a matt finish and plastic stock and handles like a dream. I like it so much i am consdering the same gun in 3 1/2 for my goose hunting here in NM. Took 15 snows this year on the only hunt i went on. I lived in Grand Forks for 5 years while in the USAF. I still have a good friend in Fargo who's in the ANG and is an LTC. Other than the winters i like ND real well. Has anyone tried the mag version of this shotgun? Jess :beer:


----------

